
Google to launch new Gmail design in the coming weeks – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/11/17224320/google-gmail-design-update-features
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16811926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16811926).

